# HAIR



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I just discovered this forum yesterday and am new to the site.

Can anyone tell me if it is bad to leave your Havanese hair hang over it's eyes? Will it make their eyesite go bad?

I start the day by putting my males bangs in a band, but it's not long before he either yanks it out or pulls it really loose. I thought of cutting it, but I think it wouldn't look as good...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello and :welcome: to the forum! It doesn't hurt your dog's eyes to have hair hanging over it. Unless he's running into walls, I'm sure it's completely fine.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The only issue I've had with hair in my Beamers eyes is that it causes more tears. So more tear staining on his face.. I just recently had his groomer cut off much of the bangs, and it looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No, I don't think it hurts their eyesight, Gucci can still see when I have cheese or turkey in my hand and seems to be always aware of what is going on around her.

Although, I think when I leave it down, it does bother her eyes more, especially if she goes outside in the wind.

Maybe you should try a different rubber band. I have a few different types.

If you are consistent and keep putting it back up (topknot) after they pull it out, they will eventually give up and leave it on! I promise. It took me less than a week to break the habit. There are also some neat little barrette clips I bought that don't pull/damage as much as the bands.

I've seen quite a few Hav's with their face trimmed and they look great, like Beamer..and Sierra comes to mind.

Kara


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

I haven't had any issues with tearing, though he has at times slammed into the glass sliding door (OUCH!). My female on the other hand has fine hair and I have recently cut her bangs...though it seems that the rest of her body looks misporportioned with all of her other hair.. (can you attach photos to replies???...I'm a newby!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's one of Sierra, Her coat is long, but the bangs shorter. To see more pictures of her, click "view this users gallery" and you can see other angles, etc.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/1301/cat/500/ppuser/656/sl/s

Kara


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Kara,


Gabe is 2 now and STILL pulls that darn band out! As for cheese and turkey...I read that a dog's smell is so incredible that they can most likely smell each ingrediant in a soup that is cooking on your stove! LOL!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I know Kubrick can see because when I pick up his toys to put them away, he comes running from wherever he is. And it's not that he smelled/heard anything. He actually CAN see, despite the fact that it doesn't look like he can:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Kara,

Your dog is absolutly darling! I have been on this site ALL day (I mean ALL day!)
I can't get enough of the awesome photos!!

I like the way Gucci's bangs are tapered..I will try that with Gabriel, THANKS!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would LOVE to claim Sierra as MY OWN!!!! lol, but she's not, I just own the furball under my name  Who hasn't had any fur cut but at her feet  Although, I do like how Sierra, Kubrick and Beamer's hair is cut..who knows, I may do that one day!

Yes, the powerful sense of smell might guide them, I guess I don't think she can't see because she never walks into walls or anything, and can find her toys or a pencil on the floor, or a small stick. She just doesn't miss a thing.

Here's a picture of Gucci with that barrette/comb on that she wears sometimes...I like to use that to pull her hair back sometimes.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There is definitely nothing wrong with letting their hair fall down over their eyes. That's the most natural way a Havanese can look. Granted, you can't see their beautiful eyes most of the time, but it is fine for them. I've had a couple of dogs that I just can't put their hair up because they will do everything possible to rip out the offending item and will eat it in revenge. Not good.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I sent a PM to Sierra's momma, maybe she'll pop in her for tips on how she cut it? 

Lina, did you cut Kubricks? I'd love to see a close up/crop? I may do this? I don't know...I've always been wishy washy about it. lol But my family always complains that they can't see her beautiful face when her hair is down and I hate to leave it up all the time.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, no I haven't touched Kubrick's bangs. You can't see his eyes half the time (okay most of the time) either. I'm thinking about cutting his bangs but I'm afraid of doing it as he has black tips on his bangs that are too cute and I know they will disappear. Plus, I would need really good directions on how to do it.

Suzanne? We love Sierra's cut! Please help!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello Sierra-fans 

How smashing that you invite me to this thread, I'd love to share more on Sierra's Style  Thank you Kara for your message, have been busy preparing for parentsevening tomorrow night, reports last week, so I completely missed this thread....
I'll look into some pictures I've posted before and then explain how I try to get it that way.....
I am often told that Sierra's style looks very natural because it's so streamlined...that people don't even realise she's cut 
I'll be back with pictures and more


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Here's my previous post on Sierra's style, I'll look for a close up now to explain how to cut the bangs....

Hello all,

Sierra isn't a medium cut, isn't a long coat, isn't a puppy cut, 
She's kept in "Sierra style"

I keep the fur around the legs shorter, in the face towards the chest and on top I keep it shorter as well, and under the tail as well..

It gives her a streamlined look, long and short but very naturally 

In Summer the fur on the belly is only 2 cm longs....but unseen because of the long hair hanging over it along the sides....

[/quote]

As you can see in my recent images in my Gallery spot, her fur has grown a lot since that picture, but it still has the same look to it.....I just love it that way.....
here is the most recent picture of Sierra longer style :








to get that streamlined look, I open the scissors half....start at the top and while I move downwards I slowly close the siccors so you cut the tips off, I keep doing that movement until I get the shape outlines I want, so you can never cut too much......and that way I get that streamlined look I want her to have....

I am not a pro either, but with small steps, lots a patience and treats hahaha you can get far!










What I do to cut the bangs, I cut a thin line of spikes, that will stand up and then keep all the other hair behind it like a wall.....
then towards the back and sides the spikes get longer...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello and Welcome Imamurph52!!! the only way we can really help you is if you post some pictures of your Gabe. We will be able to more fully understand his style needs. Puppy pictures also help us to envision his whole transformation.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I leave Kodi's bangs down over his eyes. He really doesn't like them pulled back and the hair doesn't bother him. I have to keep Shelby's back most of the time, because she tears alot. She doesn't mind having her hair up. Also, her hair is a lot longer than Kodi's hair. Shelby's bangs gp down to her nose and Kodi's just cover his eyes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Suzanne! I couldn't remember to spell your name with a Z or S, and I hate mispelling names, since mine is always mispelled or pronounced. lol, it just makes me try not to do that.

I knew you'd be perfect for explaining this, because, well...Sierra is just smashing, and you've really preserved the "Hav" look. I've seen cuts that look like Terriers, and some botched up grooming jobs, but you are probably the queen of bangs! :first:

Imamurph, there is another thread on her called "Cutting your dogs' hair" which has alot of great tips/ideas on there too if you are interested in more than bangs.

Thanks for sharing, Suzanne! I am indeed a Sierra fan! 

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

No problem, it was an honour  and a pleasure ))))))))


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Kara...

All of these Hav's HAVE my head spinning...thus my thumnail pic...I'm hava-sleep..aka:
hormonal! LOL!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome, Imamurph!

My Lincoln has profuse, dense hair. Once I cut his bangs, I noticed he really could see better - he'd run around more and smash into things less. Both my boys have topknots now since I like the long-haired look :biggrin1:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

suzanne, a video of your wonderful technique would be great!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

*Hair*

Suzann

Thank you so much for the detailed photos and instructions!!! I so appreciate your feedback and will show my groomer (I will post before and after photos of Gabe and pray it comes out as good as Sierra's!!!)

-diane


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Yes, Suzanne! I video next time  :whoo:eace:hehe. Between you and Linda and the other ones who have graciously given us all these great tips on cutting our Havs hair.....have you noticed there aren't as many botched up Groomer cuts lately? Yall' should make a video!

Everyone's dog is looking good here lately! 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Suzanne, The Sierra Cut is perfect-- I think you should market it at shows to groomers.... I am going to try to have my groomer do it next time


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

oh gosh, in between parent meetings, addicted as I am, check out the forum and see all these wonderful responses!!

I'm all blushes hahaha

Next time I do Sierra, I will definitely make a video for you guys!!!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just discovered this forum yesterday and am new to the site.
> 
> ...


Sully is cool for a while and then runs into a chair he avoided for hours. Making me grab the grooming kit and top knot or braid him. I refuse to cut Sully at all, and braid him only when I feel he's been a snot! My son has a crew cut and does the same thing..no hair but in common link...DOG. Why is it my 1 year old fur-child acts better then my human child!?!? Hmmmm....:rockon:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

*Gabriel's "Sierra" Makeover*

I had my dogs at the groomer yesterday and decided to have Gabriel's bangs cut (he's two and has never had anything bit his feet trimmed).
His hair is a different texture than Sierra's, but all in all I am happy with the way it came out.

No more hair bands..!:whoo:

BEFORE








AFTER









AFTER


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aw, he looks nice!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He looks GREAT! I love how you can see those beautiful EYES!!!! :whoo: Ahh..Suzanne is going to be so proud!  Your groomer did a great job giving him vision w/o making him look like a terrier! That's awesome! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He looks gorgeous! I love the bang cut.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks, Ladies, as I was really stressing about how it was going to turn out and if he would loose the white streak.

My groomer utterly amazes me..she only charges me $5 per dog to cut their nails, trim arround thier eyes , and trim their feet..she didn't even tack on any extra for the bang cut!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wooohooo!! Excellent look!!!!
I can definitly understand your relief!
Isn't it joyful to see those loving eyes!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He looks cute. When you can see their eyes, it is nice. They are so expressive.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The trimmed bangs look great! I'm really tempted to try it with Milo, but I'm afraid I (or the groomer) will botch it and I'll hate it.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Gabriel's bang trim looks great! I love it when you can see their eyes.

Wanda


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

So cute, Diane! 

I have read that the long hair keeps the sun from bothering their eyes. Not so important in the North, but maybe in Florida, where the sun is much brighter? Any theories?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Gabriel looks very cute, great haircut!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gabriel looks really cute Diane!Several forum members had used Suzanne's "Sierra style clip" on their dogs and have just loved the results! I'm glad you were pleased with the outcome.Love the cute head-tilt pictures!hoto::hug:hoto:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I noticed that Gucci is getting a "natural" Sierra look, her hair is growing out where I had cut some staining off months ago and it is now spiking up! LOL, It looks purdy cute, if I say so myself!

I bet Gabe loves the super-vision! 

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*proud smile*


----------

